# Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?



## Trickyfisher (26. März 2016)

Hi Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal dringend eure Hilfe.
Mein Elektromotor (Min Kota Endura55) ist komplett ins Wasser gefallen und als ich ihn umdrehte, Floss jede Menge Wasser aus dem Kopfteil.
Was soll ich jetzt tun, um einen Motorschaden zu vermeiden? Reicht es, den Motor einfach umgedreht über Nacht ausrinnen zu lassen und kann ich ihn nachher wieder verwenden oder ist da ein umfangreiches Service fällig?

Danke schon mal an Alle
Johannes


----------



## lurchi19 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch Reis rein kippen. Kein Spaß [emoji6]


----------



## ein Angler (26. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Hi
Ich würde was abzuschrauben geht abschrauben und einen Lüfter laufen lassen und wenn er ohne Heizstufe 2 Tage pustet. Sobald Du denkst das er trocken ist laufen lassen.
Auf jeden fall trocknen. Es geht darum das sich keine Rostpartikel bilden.
Andreas


----------



## JasonP (26. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja auch Reis rein kippen. Kein Spaß [emoji6]



Den Trick kennen viele nicht.
Hat mir schon das ein und andere Elektrogeraet gerettet


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Danke schon mal an alle
Ich habs jetzt geschafft, das Ding komplett auseinander zu schrauben, dh. Elektromotor ist komplett draußen und kann trocknen.
Muss ich beim zusammenbau irgendetwas schmieren? Die Teile waren alle ziemlich schmutzig, ich hatte auf den Fingern sowas wie Öl oder fett, kann aber auch nur dreck gewesen sein, der Motor war seit November nass!!!
Also, braucht es da irgendeine Art von Öl oder Fett oder reicht es einfach, ordentlich WD40 Spray rein und wieder zusammenbauen?
Ok, danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## Relgna (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

WD40 ist das schlechteste Schmiermittel in so einem Fall.
Würde normales Fahradöl, Waffenöl nehmen WD40  ist ein Rostlöser, Kriechöl wo viel Petrolium enthält.
Vor Jahren hatte es mal etwas gegeben damit hat man elektogeräte eingesprüht und sie dann demonstrativ in einen Wassereimer geschmissen und die liefen dann alle noch.
Ich dachte das solche Motoren schon versiegelt sind.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Die Motoren selbst sind gekapselt und somit dicht. 

Die neuralgischen Punkte sind Steckverbinder und Poti (Geschwindigkeitsregelung) 

Auseinanderbauen und ablüften/ trocknen lassen ist der richtige Weg. 
Keine Verwendung von Druckluft oder Fön - das treibt die Feuchtigkeit bis in das letzte Eckchen. 
Wenn jemand unbedingt Mittelchen einsetzen muss,  dann bloß Kontaktspray nach dem Abtrocknen in Steck- und Schraubverbindungen von elektrischen Bauteilen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Ok, hab Allles über Nacht trocknen lassen und wieder zusammengebaut, erster Test in der Badewanne, läuft super.
Jetzt wird noch der Motor ans Boot geschraubt und dann weiß ich endgültig, ob´s wieder passt.
Dürfte aber überlebt haben...


----------



## JasonP (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Hoert sich erstmal danach an, dass du glueck gehabt hast.


----------



## gründler (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Vor Jahren hatte es mal etwas gegeben damit hat man elektogeräte eingesprüht und sie dann demonstrativ in einen Wassereimer geschmissen und die liefen dann alle noch.


 

https://www.conrad.de/de/schutzlack-crc-kontakt-chemie-urethan-71-75013-aa-400-ml-886409.html

Damit kann man Elektroteile (Platinen/Stecker etc.) versiegeln wie Pieper etc.danach kommt keine Feuchtigkeit mehr an Bauteile etc.

Benutze das selbst für vieles.

|wavey:


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Hi Alle
Statusmeldung: Motor ist am Boot und funktioniert, soweit, so gut.
Allerdings ist jetzt ein Problem aufgetaucht, das mich ziemlich ratlos zurücklässt.
Normalerweise hat dieser Motor volle Kraft auf den 5 Vorwärts Gängen und eher schwachen Schub auf den 3 Rückwärts Gängen.
Als ich heute losgefahren bin, war es genau umgekehrt. Schwacher Schub nach vorne und volle Kraft Rückwärts.
Ich habe dann mal testweise den Motor andersrum angeschlossen, also + auf - und konnte dann im 3 "Rückwärts Gang" mit voller, gewohnter Kraft vorwärts fahren.
Das ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber keine Lösung.
Habe ich da irgend Etwas falsch zusammengebaut?  Ich habe zuerst den Elektromotor in sein Gehäuse geschoben, dann den hinteren Teil in so eine Art "Feder Zange" gesteckt, Alles mit 2 Langen schrauben zusammen geschraubt und dann wieder den Propeller montiert. Ich wüsste da eigentlich keine Möglichkeit, etwas falsch zu machen.
Da ich selber von Elektronik leider in etwa soviel verstehe, wie ein Frosch von impressionistischer Kunst, bin ich nun etwas ratlos.
Hat irgendwer von euch eine Ahnung, was da der Grund sein könnte?
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Propeller ist richtig rum montiert?


----------



## AllroundAlex (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Alle
> ...
> Normalerweise hat dieser Motor volle Kraft auf den 5 Vorwärts Gängen und eher schwachen Schub auf den 3 Rückwärts Gängen.
> Als ich heute losgefahren bin, war es genau umgekehrt. Schwacher Schub nach vorne und volle Kraft Rückwärts.
> ...



Zusammenfassung für mich (schwer begreiflich|kopfkrat)

Hattes du bei deinem Test dann 5 Rückwärts und 3 Vorwärtsgänge?
- Würde auf die falsch montierte Schraube deuten.

Polarität getauscht und dann lief er normal?
-Konntest du beim zusammenbau intern irgendwo +/- vertauschen?

Weiß leider nicht, wie dein Motor von innen aussieht


----------



## Trickyfisher (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Danke an einen netten Kollegen, der mir diesen Link geschickt hat, darin wird genau erklärt, was ich falsch gemacht habe, jetzt läuft der Motor wieder wie neu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC_Nl65jcvQ


----------



## relgna01 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Super jetzt habe ich dad Thema verfolgt und um die Lösung mitzubekommen muss ich ein 8 min Video anschauen.
Danke.


----------



## Trickyfisher (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Irrtum, lieber relgn01, du mußt garnichts.
Ausserdem ging es prinzipiel mal darum, was zu machen ist, wenn ein Motor nass wird und ich denke, dass ist ein Thema, das durchaus auch mal  für andere Kollegen interessant werden könnte.
Ich habe zumindest von den vielen Kommentaren profitiert und die Reparatur am Ende hinbekommen, obwohl ich ein totaler Laie bin, was diese Dinge betrifft.
Also danke für Alle die geholfen haben.
TL
johannes


----------



## relgna01 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Da hast du recht jedoch hätte ich auch gerne gewusst was es nun war.
So könntest du die Lösung als Fragensteller ja auf Deutsch kurz hier in Schriftform reinstellen.
MfG


----------



## Trickyfisher (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dringend! Motor nass, was tun?*

Ok, ich versuchs mal.
Man steckt den Elektromotor in sein Gehäuse, hängt ihn hinten in diese Art "Federzange" ein und fixiert das Gehäuse an den hinteren Teil des Motors mit 2 langen Schrauben.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass man eine kleine Markirung findet, die parallel zur Finne stehen muß, befestigt man das Gehäuse "andersrum", also um 180° verdreht, geht der Motor in den Rückwärtsgängen vorwärts und in den Vorwärtsgängen rückwärts.
Ist etwas schwer zu erklären, wenn man sich den 8min. Film anschaut, versteht sich Alles von selber.
Das war bei mir so, als ich den Motor nochmal auseinander genommen und  wieder zusammengebaut hatte, warum davor die Kraftübertragung nicht gepasst hatte, weiß ich aber leider auch nicht, wie gesagt, ich bin absolut kein Experte für Elektronik, aber jetzt schau ich ein bischen besser durch.


----------

